

Tell HN: I'm starting up a Database-as-Service and I could use some beta testers - meroliph

Right now the whole thing is still being thought through and being worked on, from a pricing standpoint. Beta testers can store up to 1GB of data, and shouldn't hammer it too hard since it won't be running in a high-end environment.<p>InnoDB is disabled, and instead TokuDB is the default engine, which is faster than InnoDB and has better recovery times.<p>To add yourself to the list send an e-mail to office@spheredb.com. Current beta server is located in Chicago.<p>If there are people eager to start using this quickly, perhaps in order to get rid of their AWS RDS setup in favor of this sort of setup, dedicated instances can be set up, at cheaper prices than what AWS charges for their higher-end instances and better I/O with no virtualization overhead. Whole LAMP setups can be arranged as well if you don't like latency, with very little management required on your end.<p>Feel free to ask questions or just post your opinions.
======
ledger123
I don't know what other value addition (identifying slow queries, scaling,
replication etc.) you will be doing but setting up and maintaining a MySQL db
is one of the easiest thing for me, a developer. And developers are your
clients.

------
mey
Random thoughts.

Why would I want to have my DB instance sitting out in the internet rather
then next door to my applications

Are you only offering MySQL?

What are you offering over every other hosting company that provides LAMP
stacks? (Price/Tools/Uptime/Expereince?)

What is your backup strategy?

